# My new nest boxes.



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

It Looks Cool Different.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, I wanted to do something a little different.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice boxes Pip! I never seen any like that before.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very interesting...I like them.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I hope it works


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats cool, gives me ideas for when i do mine


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely, hey I saw u got ur door done good deal!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> Absolutely, hey I saw u got ur door done good deal!


yup and had to put wire on top for now with a tarp over it for shade..i can't get my roof panel just yet like i thought but for now i got them that till i can...i get them this sunday  my daughter is so excited, she wants babies already...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That's really cool! My daughter like to go out in the loft and watch them fly around. Good luck to you! Post picks!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> That's really cool! My daughter like to go out in the loft and watch them fly around. *Good luck to you! Post picks*!


i sure will..


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

How easy is it to clean is all it really comes down to ?? the birds will adapt to anything really ,looks like a hen house lol


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Hahaha it should be easy


----------



## Boo800800 (Nov 21, 2010)

I like them.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I can dig it. Different yet cool


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, they seem a little standoffish with it. Like they know its not a traditional set up lol.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> Thanks, they seem a little standoffish with it. Like they know its not a traditional set up lol.


That's funny! I like your groovy circle door nest boxes- it's cool to try something new. I hope many beautiful baby birds are made in there.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a cool nest box Pip, can you post a picture with the doors open too ?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Pip, while they look cool, it appears from the pictures that only one nest bowl will fit in them. So the second round would have to be in another box. I think the cool factor here will be lost in practice. But I do wish you luck with them and all you endeavors.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks r palmer, I have never had a box big enough for two bowls, I am hopeing it works out but well see it may ne back to the drawing board for me lol. Sreesh I will post that today for you.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

cool idea and diff 
also might look more natural to the bird then a square hole


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That could be to.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

thats a great idea . how deep are the nest boxes ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like it!... fun idea.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Each box is 15.5 wide by 15.5 inch tall and 16.5 deep.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i like them  how many birds do you have in there if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I have eight!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

wow if only you had room for 2 more holes then they would have 2 each  but thats fine they are happy  right


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

There are four pair so every one is happy


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats nice and big


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes Sir!






----------


----------

